

Heroku is down - robbiet480
https://devcenter.heroku.com

======
sparkman55
I know it's popular to be a "developer-centric" organization these days, but
please, please, don't schedule risky maintenance operations for 10 AM on a
Monday, when your tools are in heavy usage.

Every SaaS product I've built has analyzed traffic, and performed
migrations/deployments at off-hours (generally, after midnight in our dominant
time zone). In this case, the outage may have resulted in hundreds
(thousands?) of paged administrators across the world, but at least fewer end-
users would have been affected.

Also, at scale, it's a good idea to deploy to a single cluster/zone first, and
check error rates before deploying to the larger environment.

It's pretty scary that the 'professionals' to whom I've trusted my business
aren't more savvy when it comes to high availability...

------
robbiet480
Well the dev center just came back up, but now Heroku.com won't load.

They are in the middle of a maintenance period, but they assured everyone
there would be no downtime.

[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/641](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/641)

EDIT: The have issued an incident report:
[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/642](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/642)

------
_wesley_
It's kind of interesting how long it takes status.heroku.com to update - based
on our experience and response on twitter, it was about 10 minutes.

~~~
avatarez
same here, between 10 and 15 minutes before the incident report

------
MitziMoto
Why are they doing maintenance right smack in the middle of a Monday
afternoon!? Losing a crap ton of money right now.

------
lauradhamilton
Update on Heroku's status page:

"Update

Due to our scheduled maintenance this morning, dynos are currently unable to
start or be restarted. We are working to address the issue. Posted 2 minutes
ago, Jun 23, 2014 18:14 UTC"

------
stefangomez
PX dynos seem to be fine (at least mine are). Our staging environment on 2X
dynos however are having the same errors as others.

------
lauradhamilton
Looks like I'm back...

